# Culinary Schools in the UK and Ireland



## ntufano (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,

Not sure whether this forum covers the UK for advice, but can anyone recommend a good school to learn from the ground up how to become a chef?

Cheers


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Chefs like Gary Rhodes attended local FE colleges and then apprenticed themselves to a chef from a great restaurant kitchen.

I've attended lots of courses around the UK and Ireland, but most of them have been short courses, lasting no longer than a week, and they have all been VERY expensive!

I would think that Bristol would have a reasonable selection of FE colleges for you to start your search.

If you are older and intend to pay for your own courses, I'm not too sure what to recommend.

I attended a six week, intensive course at LCB in Paris, many years ago - but I know that course would be sufficient to allow you to claim to be a chef!


----------

